# New Pink Floyd album in October



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

https://twitter.com/PollySamson/status/485411029573439488

apparently using stuff from the "Division Bell" sessions with Richard Wright.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Can we get an interest meter here


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Can we get an interest meter here


Personally I'm very interested! Some people are poo-pooing it claiming that they're just Division Bell throwaways but quite frankly I'd rather listen to Gilmour and Wright fart into a mic for an hour over most pop music released nowadays! Now get off my lawn!!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm looking forward to hearing it. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Interest meter is peaking over here...I would love to hear it!!! David Gilmour is still my favorite guitar player and musician ever so I would love to hear anything new from him - bring it on!!!


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

Oh yeah another "Pink Floyd" album.... with songs written by Gilmores' wife. That's the Floyd I'm talking 'bout! woo hoo.. can't wait. Sarcasm aside, the last decent Floyd album IMO was The Wall. The Final Cut should of been a Waters solo album and would of been if he could of fired more members.:smile-new: The other releases without Waters were not really up to snuff IMO. I like Gilmore he's a great guitarist, absolutely loved his first solo album but when he took over the remains of Floyd it was no longer Floyd. I Saw the Momentary Lapse of reason tour in T.O. in 1989 and it was an good show but there was a gigantic hole on stage that Guy Pratt could not fill in. I saw Waters in '84 with Clapton as his guitarist on the Pro's and Cons tour and enjoyed that way better. Just say'n that its not really Floyd without Waters and some would argue that its not really Floyd without Barrett and they would be correct as well. They were one of my favourite bands growing up and it just hurts to see the state they are in today. As you might of guessed by now I have this release firmly on ignore. Hope I'm wrong and they put out a decent recording worthy of Floyds name.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Really happy to hear this. I love "Division Bell" so I would be really interested to listen to the outakes from that album.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Stonehead said:


> Oh yeah another "Pink Floyd" album.... with songs written by Gilmores' wife. That's the Floyd I'm talking 'bout! woo hoo.. can't wait. Sarcasm aside, the last decent Floyd album IMO was The Wall. The Final Cut should of been a Waters solo album and would of been if he could of fired more members.:smile-new: The other releases without Waters were not really up to snuff IMO. I like Gilmore he's a great guitarist, absolutely loved his first solo album but when he took over the remains of Floyd it was no longer Floyd. I Saw the Momentary Lapse of reason tour in T.O. in 1989 and it was an good show but there was a gigantic hole on stage that Guy Pratt could not fill in. I saw Waters in '84 with Clapton as his guitarist on the Pro's and Cons tour and enjoyed that way better. Just say'n that its not really Floyd without Waters and some would argue that its not really Floyd without Barrett and they would be correct as well. They were one of my favourite bands growing up and it just hurts to see the state they are in today. As you might of guessed by now I have this release firmly on ignore. Hope I'm wrong and they put out a decent recording worthy of Floyds name.


I also love Division Bell and Momentary Lapse. There are others in the same camp as you who feel that Pink Floyd is not Pink Floyd without Roger Waters - but I think the same could be said about David Gilmour because for me it wouldn't be Floyd without Gilmour. For me, David Gilmour was the integral piece who created the most memorable Pink Floyd moments. It's pretty easy to tell who wrote what so I guess it comes down to whose songwriting and singing you prefer. And nobody plays those timeless Pink Floyd solos like Gilmour does... It's a silly thing to debate really because it's really all about personal preference.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Personally I'm very interested! Some people are poo-pooing it claiming that they're just Division Bell throwaways but quite frankly I'd rather listen to Gilmour and Wright fart into a mic for an hour over most pop music released nowadays! Now get off my lawn!!!


Now would a fart be better captured with a condenser or dynamic mic?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It will probably be an excellent sounding album.

Without Waters, for me at least, it will never be Pink Floyd.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Now would a fart be better captured with a condenser or dynamic mic?


Better is subjective,as long as it's not my vocal mic go for it.

I too ,believe Floyd without Waters, just isn't quite Floyd


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

sambonee said:


> Now would a fart be better captured with a condenser or dynamic mic?


Well, I'd probably go condenser to capture the room but the dynamic could handle the SPL better at close range!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> Well, I'd probably go condenser to capture the room but the dynamic could handle the SPL better at close range!


Very pleased that we have this info for future reference.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that this will sway the vote definitively for everyone.
I loved The Division Bell, reminded me in a lot of ways of Wish You Were Here, in ways that are had to convey briefly.
Also I never cared much for The Wall as an album, some great tracks but as a whole it doesn't do it for me.

I'm definitely looking forward to The Endless River.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Just an observation, I've come down on both sides of this argument depending on the band. 

It's always interesting what people will accept as "The real band" in any given situation. I'm as guilty as anyone. I think it's very subjective and personal based on what the band and their music mean to you. I can accept the post Waters line-up as Pink Floyd and I enjoy everything Gilmour has done in or out of Floyd. I'd be just as happy to hear that this next release was a David Gilmour solo project. Regardless of the band's title I'm looking forward to it. I get where the "If it don't have Waters it ain't Floyd" camp comes from but it just doesn't bother me enough to not be interested in the new stuff. 

I can't explain why I can give this amount of leeway to Gilmour/Floyd 'cause on the other hand if you take a band like Metallica, A band I was a huge fan of from the first album till the Black Album who's primary sonic contributors are still in the band my personal feeling is they should call themselves something else since they no longer resemble what they once were to me. Again this is subjective and personal. I have no rational explanation for why I feel this way. I won't be trying to convince a die-hard fan to think like I do. That said, I think the current die-hard fans are ones who came on board after the Black Album or later. There seems to be at least two "phases" of this band, pre and post mainstream. All that's not to say I dislike everything they've done since the Black Album (there were some definite stinkers and some pretty decent stuff) but if they re-branded to a different name then the Metallica I knew and loved would remain intact in my little world. 

In the end you should either enjoy the music on its own merits or do you don't. Labeling should be irrelevant yet we hold to some emotional bond to the "brand" and make personal rules as to what constitutes real or not. 
Interesting that classical music fans don't bitch about "That Beethoven cover band" or "It ain't Bach without JSB!" they just go out and enjoy a night of Beethoven or Bach. Then again, nobody's releasing new material labeled as either of these guys so there ya go.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

To me gilmour with out waters isn't quite Pink Floyd but a Floyd with rogers and without gilmour would be of little interest.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For me Pink Floyd was DSOTM through the Wall.

On those albums there was such a balance between Waters' angst and Gilmour's soul. That's not intended to dismiss Wright and Mason, but the Waters / Gilmour combination was a big thing for me.

Division Bell really sounded like a David Gilmour album to me. That's not a bad thing by any means. It just didn't sound like Floyd to me. Something was missing.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Earlier this week the band confirmed the upcoming release of _The Endless River_, an album of mainly ambient and instrumental music based on the 1993/4 Division Bell sessions. Yesterday, Graham Nash weighed in on the project and confirmed his involvement as well as that of David Crosby. 

In a recent interview with Vintage.tv Nash revealed, "I’m leaving here and taking the train to Brighton to go and sing with David Gilmour on his new record." Nash goes on to say both he and singing partner David Crosby, who each contributed vocals to _On An Island_, are working for free. "We’re not charging anybody. What the hell would it cost you to have David Crosby and Graham Nash getting on a bloody train to Brighton to sing with you? We are musicians? We love good songs. We will sing them until we are dead," Nash said. 

_The Endless River_ is produced by David Gilmour with Phil Manzanera, Youth and recording engineer Andy Jackson. Nick Mason also helped with the effort, which is said to feature contributions recorded by the late Rick Wright before he passed away. Roger Waters was not involved with _The Endless River_.


----------

